# Michigan Snow Depth



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

sparky18181 said:


> Friend who lives by my camp in Spalding twp says two feet on the ground and another foot forecasted this week. If only I was there to enjoy it.


No worries, the bridge is open.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> No worries, the bridge is open.


 Yes I know. Just don’t have the time right now


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

sparky18181 said:


> Friend who lives by my camp in Spalding twp says two feet on the ground and another foot forecasted this week. If only I was there to enjoy it.


Can you remember a winter with less snow down here in SELP ? Just cold enough to save the ice after those cold 4 days on our lake. No ice fishermen out this weekend, but a few kids ice skating. Perfect for that, they could skate the entire lake.

L & O


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Liver and Onions said:


> Can you remember a winter with less snow down here in SELP ? Just cold enough to save the ice after those cold 4 days on our lake. No ice fishermen out this weekend, but a few kids ice skating. Perfect for that, they could skate the entire lake.
> 
> L & O


If I had to guess, I would say 2011-2012 was worse than this. Not that I'm keeping track or anything...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It keeps getting deeper. We got some ice out front but tomorrow’s wind will break it up. It’s a beautiful time of year. If we didn’t have winter spring wouldn’t seem so pleasant. ..


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Liver and Onions said:


> Can you remember a winter with less snow down here in SELP ? Just cold enough to save the ice after those cold 4 days on our lake. No ice fishermen out this weekend, but a few kids ice skating. Perfect for that, they could skate the entire lake.
> 
> L & O


I don’t mind the snow if I can sit back and enjoy it without having to get around on the roads. But it does seem pretty tame this year other than those couple cold days.


----------



## Spardon (Oct 13, 2005)

Anyone know what the depth is in the Wells ton & Brethren area?


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> Yes I know. Just don’t have the time right now


If you were up here you might not have time to enjoy(?) the snow either. You might be too busy keeping ahead of the falling, and drifting because of the shoveling, blowing, plowing, repairing, and of course, cussing.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Forest Meister said:


> If you were up here you might not have time to enjoy(?) the snow either. You might be too busy keeping ahead of the falling, and drifting because of the shoveling, blowing, plowing, repairing, and of course, cussing.


But it’s all worth it being in GODS country


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> But it’s all worth it being in GODS country


Swatting, shoveling or the couple weeks in between: That's our story and we're sticking to it.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Forest Meister said:


> Swatting, shoveling or the couple weeks in between: That's our story and we're sticking to it.


And I enjoy every minute I have when I’m up there too


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Forest Meister said:


> If you were up here you might not have time to enjoy(?) the snow either. You might be too busy keeping ahead of the falling, and drifting because of the shoveling, blowing, plowing, repairing, and of course, cussing.


Amen to that FM. Seems like all I've been doing lately is snow removal....and this is supposed to be the "Banana Belt"!

I would say we have at least 2'+ on the level and we are expecting another 7-10" tomorrow.

This was last week:










It is getting tough finding a place to push it...










We did manage to get out and do a little riding this weekend...










View attachment 372809


This was my buddies' camp up in the Keweenaw this weekend...










Thankfully, we are half way through winter!!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Kids in our school district had 8 consecutive days off in a row. Cold, snow and icy back roads were blamed. Tuesday into Wednesday morning they are forecasting 8”-12” of snow. Kids won’t get out of school on time this year even if they don’t get another snow day. This is the mid point of winter and the big lakes are still open.


My wife works in education. One of our friends told her last week that it must be nice to only have a "part-time job!" Pretty close to the truth this year...


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wild Thing said:


> Amen to that FM. Seems like all I've been doing lately is snow removal....and this is supposed to be the "Banana Belt"!
> 
> I would say we have at least 2'+ on the level and we are expecting another 7-10" tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Yeah the banana belt. Not this year. Might be time to look into a cab and blower for that tractor. They make some real nice ones now with heat air and stereo.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

jimp said:


>


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> Yeah the banana belt. Not this year. Might be time to look into a cab and blower for that tractor. They make some real nice ones now with heat air and stereo.


A cab with heat would be so nice this time of year. I had to stop a few times the other day to melt the ice off of my eye lashes so I could see where I was plowing.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wild Thing said:


> A cab with heat would be so nice this time of year. I had to stop a few times the other day to melt the ice off of my eye lashes so I could see where I was plowing.


I’m sure the admiral would see it as a justified expense All that comfort she might even do some plowing for you


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> I’m sure the admiral would see it as a justified expense All that comfort she might even do some plowing for you


Believe it or not Kevin - she actually sent me a link to a listing of a newer JD tractor with a cab and snow blower on it. I think she feels sorry for me too on some of these cold snowy days - kinda brings a tear to your eye doesn't it?? 

It actually looked like a sweet setup but I thought the guy was asking too much.

Oh...and there are two things she isn't doing these days - driving a farm tractor or backing up a trailer. Other than that she is pretty independent.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wild Thing said:


> Believe it or not Kevin - she actually sent me a link to a listing of a newer JD tractor with a cab and snow blower on it. I think she feels sorry for me too on some of these cold snowy days - kinda brings a tear to your eye doesn't it??
> 
> It actually looked like a sweet setup but I thought the guy was asking too much.
> 
> Oh...and there are two things she isn't doing these days - driving a farm tractor or backing up a trailer. Other than that she is pretty independent.


If she sent it to you then she approves of the price. Buy it and be comfortable. We can’t take it with us.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Wild Thing said:


> Amen to that FM. Seems like all I've been doing lately is snow removal....and this is supposed to be the "Banana Belt"!
> 
> I would say we have at least 2'+ on the level and we are expecting another 7-10" tomorrow.
> 
> This was last week:...Thankfully, we are half way through winter!!





sparky18181 said:


> Yeah the banana belt. Not this year. Might be time to look into a cab and blower for that tractor. They make some real nice ones now with heat air and stereo.





Wild Thing said:


> A cab with heat would be so nice this time of year. I had to stop a few times the other day to melt the ice off of my eye lashes so I could see where I was plowing.


1) Any place this good needs weather this bad for this long, just to keep the riffraff out.
2) Anybody with half a mind to move to the UP has all the right equipment.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Forest Meister said:


> 1) Any place this good needs weather this bad for this long, just to keep the riffraff out.
> 2) Anybody with half a mind to move to the UP has all the right equipment.


I agree with number 1 but sometimes you need to upgrade number 2 for comfort in our golden years. Haha


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Yesterday's U.P. snow totals from TV-6 news this morning:










Interestingly enough, Iron Mountain area schools are not closed - just a 2 hour delay. I've got to get out and plow out the driveway so my wife can make it to school


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

View attachment 373363
Nearly the entire UP is showing 2’ plus of snow. It’s even starting to pile up at the tip of the Mitt.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

We got a foot and still.coming around kazoo last night.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 373363
> Nearly the entire UP is showing 2’ plus of snow. It’s even starting to pile up at the tip of the Mitt.


And we might have a lot of winter ahead of us yet.


----------



## John Koos (Dec 20, 2017)

Spardon said:


> Anyone know what the depth is in the Wells ton & Brethren area?


I’m in Fremont and we have close to a foot in areas, it’s drifting 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## UP Hunter (Jan 24, 2000)

wyandot said:


> And we might have a lot of winter ahead of us yet.


Funny! Up here in the U.P. snowbelt we are only about 1/2 way through winter so far. I was cleaning snow off the roof yesterday and it was up to chest high in places.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

UP Hunter said:


> Funny! Up here in the U.P. snowbelt we are only about 1/2 way through winter so far. I was cleaning snow off the roof yesterday and it was up to chest high in places.


Yep - I am happy to be in the Banana Belt but it is even getting pretty deep for us this year. Time to start thinking about covering the barn windows with plywood as they will be covered in snow soon...

View attachment 373415


View attachment 373417


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

UP Hunter said:


> Funny! Up here in the U.P. snowbelt we are only about 1/2 way through winter so far. I was cleaning snow off the roof yesterday and it was up to chest high in places.


If you're 4'6" tall that ain't too bad. If you're 6'6" it's time to head south!


----------



## UP Hunter (Jan 24, 2000)

LOL, I am 6' even. I'm not interested in going south though. Calumet, just 23 miles up US 41 from me has had 243"+ so far this winter. And we are only 1/2 way through!


----------



## UP Hunter (Jan 24, 2000)

Here is a snow report I just came across for the area:
*Top 10 Snowiest places in the Upper Peninsula*
* Each week on Monday we update the Top 10, watch the LIVE report on facebook on Mondays at 5pm.
Top 10 snowfall locations as of Feb 11th (watch video) - Previous Weeks Top 10 Snowiest
1. 243.9 - Calumet (Tamarack Loc.) 
2. 212.0 - Keweenaw County (Delaware loc)
3. 202.2 - Calumet
4. 197.5 - Mohawk 
5. 191.4 - Painesdale (+1)
6. 188.4 - Houghton County (Superior Loc.) (-1)
7. 157.0 - Newberry
8. 156.3 - Dollar Bay (+1) 
9. 152.4 - Herman (-1)
10. 142.2 - MTU upper campus*


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

How are the deer doing in the Yoop guys ?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Average snowfall for some Michigan cities:

https://www.currentresults.com/Weather/Michigan/annual-snowfall.php

Here in SELP our big one day snowfall was Mon. Jan, 28th when we got 4". Mid-40s today and lots of sun so losing the snow we had. Our area has 1-2" in most areas with some bare spots and some spots with 3-4". 

L & O


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

25.6" two day total for Tuesday and Wednesday.
https://www.weather.gov/mqt/February12th2019WinterStorm


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Great Lakes maximum ice coverage from '73-18. Might be interesting to check your memory against the data. 

https://www.glerl.noaa.gov/data/ice/historicalAnim/

L & O


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

stickbow shooter said:


> How are the deer doing in the Yoop guys ?


The ones I have seen; so far - so good. Unfortunately it is only mid February and as a general rule most deer do not appear as being physically stressed until about the second week of March. If they are still locked into the yards toward the middle of April....let's just say there will likely be a lot of fawn mortality, both last spring's and next spring's.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The UP is just shy of being buried under 24” of snow everywhere. Cheboygan and Emmett counties are nearing that point too. Only 10-12 weeks left before we will see our first blades of grass poking through. The Great Lakes are still open. About 200 yards of shore in front of my house now. Yesterday morning we had a couple of eagles land on the edge of the ice.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Hope those eagles can keep themselves from icing up like the one on Suttons Bay last week:

Rescuers Free Bald Eagle from Ice on Lake Michigan - 9 ... - 9&10 Newshttps://www.9and10news.com/.../rescuers-free-bald-eagle-from-ice-on-lake-michigan/


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Liver and Onions said:


> Average snowfall for some Michigan cities:
> 
> https://www.currentresults.com/Weather/Michigan/annual-snowfall.php
> 
> ...


Haha we get that much in about an hour.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I think we have had a normal amount of precipitation this winter, just very little snow. Then when we do get snow it will last just a few days before it melts. Lots of brown this winter. Looking at the map I would say you need to get north of Clare before you get decent snowmobile riding conditions. 

http://www.weatherstreet.com/weather-forecast/michigan-snow-cover.htm

L & O


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

stickbow shooter said:


> How are the deer doing in the Yoop guys ?


Haven't seen any sign in abt a month. Hoping it's clear tomorrow, planning to bust out the snowshoes and see if there's any nearby. Had about 30" pack in my neck last week. Has hardly stopped coming down since Monday, and with another 12" or so it was about 36" locally as fence posts disappeared. Then today the snow and high winds blew all day and sculpted incredible snow dunes.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

UnknwnBanditRowdyTucoRojo said:


> Haven't seen any sign in abt a month. Hoping it's clear tomorrow, planning to bust out the snowshoes and see if there's any nearby. Had about 30" pack in my neck last week. Has hardly stopped coming down since Monday, and with another 12" or so it was about 36" locally as fence posts disappeared. Then today the snow and high winds blew all day and sculpted incredible snow dunes.


I don't miss that at all lol. I use to joke with the wife about moving to the Keewenaw, then one day she said sure. If your going to have winter, screw it have winter. I stopped suggesting that lol.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

No plow blade? no problem!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156213519684211


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

DNR is trapping deer on our property right now as a part of their Deer Movement Study. They are GPS Collaring 30 deer. I've got a couple of trail cameras set up because I've been busy with other things and can't be there every day when they collar the deer.

Unfortunately...the snow is getting so high that this camera doesn't show much anymore so i moved it yesterday:





















Here they got one out of the trap and are preparing to collar it.










Will post more on this project later...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Very cool Frank.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Very cool. When I was a kid I went through a period where I was Int making homemade rabbit and raccoon traps. I made what looked like a miniature version of that trap for rabbits. It worked great. The trigger was a mouse trap on the inside that was wired to a peg that held the door up. The door just fell with gravity. I caught dozens and dozens of rabbits. Never made a trap that a **** couldnt destroy though. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

What is everyone's thought on survival throughout the UP? I was up there snowmobiling last weekend, and while those conditions are incredible, I can't even imagine deer trying to survive the snow depths. It appears that the yards in the southern area have way more snow than normal. I gotta imagine they are going to take a beating this year. I talked to a couple local residents who said they haven't seen snow like this since '96.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

At this point it really depends on how long it lasts. Could be anything.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes - it is tough going for the deer right now. We rode our sleds about 230 miles over the weekend. We saw deer out on the snowmobile trails at times and when we approached they were stressed out because they really didn't want to jump off the trail into 3-4+ feet of snow. Can't blame them for that. We would stop and/or just proceed very slowly until they moved down the trail and eventually jumped off. I have seen the same thing on county roads when we have accumulations of deep snow. It is tough for the deer to get around.

Let's hope we have some warm weather soon to help the snow melt. Unfortunately, we have another Winter Storm Warning in effect - expecting another 6-8" of heavy, wet snow beginning at noon...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

More system snow is forecast for Sunday too.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Wild Thing said:


> Yes - it is tough going for the deer right now. We rode our sleds about 230 miles over the weekend. We saw deer out on the snowmobile trails at times and when we approached they were stressed out because they really didn't want to jump off the trail into 3-4+ feet of snow. Can't blame them for that. We would stop and/or just proceed very slowly until they moved down the trail and eventually jumped off. I have seen the same thing on county roads when we have accumulations of deep snow. It is tough for the deer to get around.
> 
> Let's hope we have some warm weather soon to help the snow melt. Unfortunately, we have another Winter Storm Warning in effect - expecting another 6-8" of heavy, wet snow beginning at noon...


Dam I hate hearing this report.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wild Thing said:


> Yes - it is tough going for the deer right now. We rode our sleds about 230 miles over the weekend. We saw deer out on the snowmobile trails at times and when we approached they were stressed out because they really didn't want to jump off the trail into 3-4+ feet of snow. Can't blame them for that. We would stop and/or just proceed very slowly until they moved down the trail and eventually jumped off. I have seen the same thing on county roads when we have accumulations of deep snow. It is tough for the deer to get around.
> 
> Let's hope we have some warm weather soon to help the snow melt. Unfortunately, we have another Winter Storm Warning in effect - expecting another 6-8" of heavy, wet snow beginning at noon...


Please frank for the deers sake buy that new tractor with the enclosed cab because we know as soon as you do it won’t snow anymore.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> Please frank for the deers sake buy that new tractor with the enclosed cab because we know as soon as you do it won’t snow anymore.


If I really thought that was guaranteed I would do it in a minute.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

People I e talked to in Cedarville say they haven't seen snow like this in 15 years or better. We are supposed to get another 3-5 inches today then more this weekend.

Behind my house when the deer get off a trail they are floundering. I watched a doe this morning walking a trail, she looked at some browse just off the trail, seemed to almost shrug her shoulders and kept walking.

Slim pickings on browse in my area.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Lightfoot said:


> *People I e talked to in Cedarville say they haven't seen snow like this in 15 years or better*. We are supposed to get another 3-5 inches today then more this weekend.
> 
> Behind my house when the deer get off a trail they are floundering. I watched a doe this morning walking a trail, she looked at some browse just off the trail, seemed to almost shrug her shoulders and kept walking.
> 
> Slim pickings on browse in my area.


We have more snow here than we have had in quite a few years too


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm starting to think about hinge cutting to put a little more food to eat within reach. I've got to open up an area for a small food plot anyway.


----------



## Ford 800 (Jan 5, 2010)

This winter just reminds us all the UP truly is the northern fringe of the whitetails range in the upper Midwest. You can improve the summer range all you want, including beautiful food plots, but, Old Man Winter has the upper hand. He's the dealer of the card game.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Ford 800 said:


> This winter just reminds us all the UP truly is the northern fringe of the whitetails range in the upper Midwest. You can improve the summer range all you want, including beautiful food plots, but, Old Man Winter has the upper hand. He's the dealer of the card game.


So true Ford 800. Mother Nature always Trumps whatever man thinks he can do to control things.

It is still somewhat early in the season (slightly past mid-winter), but if things don't turn around soon and they can get some relief...we are probably going to lose some deer. It gets critical in mid-March - April.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

The southern U. P. is getting more than normal, but up in Marquette until the big storm last week we were on 5" above average for the season.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

*anybody have a MI WSI Report for 2018-2019?*


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Man, I hope it doesn't last,or it's gonna be mid may before I can get into camp,might do in the roof of my camper!



Wild Thing said:


> We have more snow here than we have had in quite a few years too


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Only saving grace for the Deer in my area is the camp owner behind me massively feeds the deer all year long as do many of the camp owners and locals, not sure that will help this year?!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

mattawanhunter said:


> *anybody have a MI WSI Report for 2018-2019?*


Wasn't it you that asked about this a week or two ago ?
Anyway, the DNR stopped this report about 14 months ago. Several discussions about this last winter and this year.

L & O


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks, Yes and I didn't see this answer nor did I see it last year, just something else they have stopped doing,if you listen to a recent Mike Avery interview with John Ozoga!



Liver and Onions said:


> Wasn't it you that asked about this a week or two ago ?
> Anyway, the DNR stopped this report about 14 months ago. Several discussions about this last winter and this year.
> 
> L & O


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

So much so far for the 'chances of a drier winter' forecast. I wouldn't mind seeing little to no snow from now until May to help even up toward that. For now, it just keeps coming.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

(Duplicate)


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Here's a view of Negaunee today. You would be able to see the red truck from the porch if the snow bank eater hadn't been by three times this year.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep - It is piling up all over. Check out some pics in the link below:

https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/...e-has-more-snow-than-its-had-in-a-decade.html


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Dam this sucks. Friggen ground hog.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

mattawanhunter said:


> Man, I hope it doesn't last,or it's gonna be mid may before I can get into camp,might do in the roof of my camper!


Of course, we want a report on the camper once you get to it. Good luck!



Wild Thing said:


> Yep - It is piling up all over. Check out some pics in the link below:
> 
> https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/...e-has-more-snow-than-its-had-in-a-decade.html


I saw the pic of the five feet on the deck in Negaunee and suddenly realized, I'm doing it wrong. When the snow got up to the handle last week, I decided to clear it. Man, another hour wasted today out the front and back doors! Silly me.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

More on the way Sat night and Sunday. 12-18 more inches for the western U.P...on top of the 6-8" we got yesterday. Not looking good for our deer:


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Wild Thing said:


> More on the way Sat night and Sunday. 12-18 more inches for the western U....on top of the 6-8" we got yesterday. Not looking good for our deer:


Yea this isn't going to be good. I just watched the forecast on TV6.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Front page pic from the Soo Evening News.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://www.weatherstreet.com/weather-forecast/michigan-snow-cover.htm

While the UP continues to pile up the snow, down here in the SLP our pattern of snow and melt is still in place. The cold forecast indicates what little snow we have in the shaded areas will still be here into early March.

L & O


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If you want snow you have to get above the 45th parallel.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Pic from the front page of Soo Evening News retry.


----------



## UP Hunter (Jan 24, 2000)

It's wild out there today. I got stuck with my 4WD F150 in my driveway and when a neighbor came by to help he got stuck with his 4X4 on the road in front of my house. Wind gusts of 50 to 60 MPH and possibly up to 2 feet of this white gold are being forecast for us. I get the idea that next fall we will be able to look at one another and ask "Do you remember when there were deer?"


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Yep, this could have been one of those new fangled northern _named storms_. I watched the eye on radar and yep, it cleared up here for a while then the back end of that thing hit ... high winds and blizzard snow. What a day. Lots of outages across the yoop. My power went out around 5:30pm, and got my first UP winter blackout. Got the generator going by 9:15pm, glad I planned for this. Snowshoes were necessary as well.

I hope you're all doing all right out there.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I heard Shunks furniture store's roof collapsed in Marquette and Negaunees schools bus garage also caved in.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

stickbow shooter said:


> I heard Shunks furniture store's roof caved in up in Marquette.


Yup - The roof collapsed in the back portion of the building....but with so much force it blew out the front show room windows.

Also - The roof collapsed at the Negaunee school bus garage.

Negaunee got 16" yesterday. Their total for the year is 200.4" so far which is 53+ inches higher than normal for this date. They have 53" on the level as we speak.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

It sounds like it's a "back in the old days" winter in the Yoop. Yep lots of dead deer. They are reporting Baraga got 22" yesterday and had winds gust 68 mph.. Man I fear my cabin might be doomed.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

I had a garage built about 12 years ago. I specified 70#/sq.ft. for the roof, which is common here. What roof loads are you guys building for in the SLP?


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Tilden Hunter said:


> I had a garage built about 12 years ago. I specified 70#/sq.ft. for the roof, which is common here. What roof loads are you guys building for in the SLP?


Can't remember what it is on my barn T.D. but I am getting a little concerned about the weight up there. The barn is 72X72 with an 18" overhang all the way around. Before we insulated it the snow would frequently slide off the metal roof (4:12 pitch) so we never had much accumulation.... but now that it is insulated it stays there and keeps building up. I do have a cold storage area above the insulation...may have to go up there and get a heater going. It will look like an avalanche when it does start sliding.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

My garage has a 4-12 pitch but really don't know what the load is.. The camp in Baraga doesn't have very much of a pitch to it, but it must be right since its been standing since the 50s. But the roof has been in need of repairs, but none of the other guys are interested in fixing the place. Wish I could buy them out.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Tilden Hunter said:


> I had a garage built about 12 years ago. I specified 70#/sq.ft. for the roof, which is common here. What roof loads are you guys building for in the SLP?


6ft snow load on my pole barn in the EUP.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It’s piling up in the UP, LP from M-32 north. The deer herd is approaching the 90 day mark in the yards.


----------



## bald eagle (Dec 4, 2011)

Snow Loads with roof trusses for Northern Michigan, UP Mackinac county 60# per Sq. Ft. the rest of the UP 70# per Sq. Ft. Northern Lower, Emmet, Charlevoix, Cheyboygan, 70#Per Sq. Ft.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

stickbow shooter said:


> Dam this sucks. Friggen ground hog.


But the groundhog predicted an early Spring. Which may be just as bad if the snow melts fast and you get the massive flooding like 20 years ago.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't see it melting any time soon lol.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Hancock, MI



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10213158965563287


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2644796375562456


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

I don't think this was Michigan with the horses running away, but our winds are just as bad, could happen. Must have been a bad gearbox to free spin like this...



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2190080874541983


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

jimp said:


> I don't think this was Michigan with the horses running away, but our winds are just as bad, could happen. Must have been a bad gearbox to free spin like this...
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2190080874541983


Dam.


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> It’s piling up in the UP, LP from M-32 north. The deer herd is approaching the 90 day mark in the yards.
> 
> View attachment 376211


You think they've been in the yards that long? In Luce County we saw a lot of snow in November, but it melted by early December and from there until early January snowfall was below normal. I figured that would be the saving grace at this point, deer not moving to winter range until a month later than normal. I was still seeing does/fawns in my area while bowhunting in early December.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

Driving North on M129 out of Cedarville I don't recall seeing any deer tracks past 20 mile road in a couple of months. The vast majority of tracks were south of Rockview (main E/W ridge). Lots of deer along M134 including those hit by vehicles.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Snowlover 77 said:


> You think they've been in the yards that long? In Luce County we saw a lot of snow in November, but it melted by early December and from there until early January snowfall was below normal. I figured that would be the saving grace at this point, deer not moving to winter range until a month later than normal. I was still seeing does/fawns in my area while bowhunting in early December.


https://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/interactive/html/map.html?ql=station&zoom=&loc=44.06+N,+89.89+W&var=snow_depth_shallow&dy=2019&dm=1&dd=5&dh=19&snap=1&o11=1&o9=1&o13=1&lbl=m&mode=pan&extents=us&min_x=-90.291666666668&min_y=42.766666666662&max_x=-82.791666666669&max_y=48.391666666662&coord_x=-86.5416666666685&coord_y=45.579166666662&zbox_n=&zbox_s=&zbox_e=&zbox_w=&metric=0&bgvar=dem&width=600&height=450&nw=600&nh=450&h_o=0&font=0&js=1&uc=0

I picked Jan. 5th for no reason. Not a lot of snow in much the UP then. This agrees with what you said.

EDIT: Here is Jan. 7th, what a difference.
https://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/interac...ight=450&nw=600&nh=450&h_o=0&font=0&js=1&uc=0

L & O


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Lookin Mighty Blue (and Purple) up in my Neck of the UP Woods, Grass is showing here in SW Michigan!

I just wish the leaves would have been dry and unfrozen in my yard the last 2 days and I wouldn't have had to rake this spring!

I literally watched limbs fall out of the tree tops in my woods behind the house yesterday!

As my FIL always says "Mother Nature is just Combing her Hair!"



Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 376133
> 
> 
> If you want snow you have to get above the 45th parallel.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

I Cant hit Like on any of these, after the floods last summer and now this winter.....

WOW the UP has taken a beating not to mention the Deer and other wildlife (hopefully wolves)!



Wild Thing said:


> Yup - The roof collapsed in the back portion of the building....but with so much force it blew out the front show room windows.
> 
> Also - The roof collapsed at the Negaunee school bus garage.
> 
> Negaunee got 16" yesterday. Their total for the year is 200.4" so far which is 53+ inches higher than normal for this date. They have 53" on the level as we speak.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

ArrowFlinger said:


> But the groundhog predicted an early Spring. Which may be just as bad if the snow melts fast and you get the massive flooding like 20 years ago.


Just think how bad it might be if he had predicted a late spring. FM


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

mattawanhunter said:


> I Cant hit Like on any of these, after the floods last summer and now this winter.....
> 
> WOW the UP has taken a beating not to mention the Deer and other wildlife (hopefully wolves)!


Wishful thinking, I'm afraid. The wolves and coyotes get in the yards and chase ever weakening deer down the runways until they panic and jump off in the fluff at which point they are almost surely dead meat. With deer tightly packed in the yards even bobcats have easy pickings merely by staking out a likely spot and waiting, like a house cat waiting for a mouse along the edge of the tall grass.

The really diabolical thing about the relatively easy pickings for predators in late winter when we have snow like this is that being as how they are very well fed, they tend to have larger numbers of healthy offspring...….and next year there might be an even higher predator population. FM


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

here in england we got hot weather for febuary,never had it like this in feb be for.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes once again I can't hit like! Just read in W&W news where they caught 2 Wolf Poachers, just when I thought the DNR was looking the other way when the locals apply the 3-S's! 

I'd Love to go Sit on the far edge of a deer yard and pick off every wolf and coyote in sight!

Thanks Jim Hammill, sure glad we have Wolves again, pretty soon when there are not enough Deer left to hunt, in certain parts of the UP, we can just take our backpacks, cameras, granola bars and water & go hike, view and take pictures of wolves (because we cant hunt them) where the Deer used to roam,maybe do some kayaking & hug a few trees, protect a spotted owl or some rare butterfly or plant species, by only being able to walk in thousands of acres of public land.... Mission accomplished!

The NASTY Animals were Eradicated for a GOOD REASON!



Forest Meister said:


> Wishful thinking, I'm afraid. The wolves and coyotes get in the yards and chase ever weakening deer down the runways until they panic and jump off in the fluff at which point they are almost surely dead meat. With deer tightly packed in the yards even bobcats have easy pickings merely by staking out a likely spot and waiting, like a house cat waiting for a mouse along the edge of the tall grass.
> 
> The really diabolical thing about the relatively easy pickings for predators in late winter when we have snow like this is that being as how they are very well fed, they tend to have larger numbers of healthy offspring...….and next year there might be an even higher predator population. FM


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

U.P. snow totals for yesterday from TV-6 News in Marquette:

https://i.postimg.cc/GtM1TKPx/IMG-4050.jpg

Also - 4 snowmobilers were lucky to find shelter at an old mine site when they buried their sleds in 3-4' snow drifts last night. Overnight temps were well below zero and with winds gusting to 68 MPH in some areas the wind chills had to be horrible...

https://i.postimg.cc/vHDJSWLC/IMG-4051.jpg


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

shotgun12 said:


> here in england we got hot weather for febuary,never had it like this in feb be for.


The Earth rotates, you've got our global warming weather now.
We've got Siberia's weather.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

ArrowFlinger said:


> But the groundhog predicted an early Spring. Which may be just as bad if the snow melts fast and you get the massive flooding like 20 years ago.


I'm on high ground. I'll take my chances. Bring it on.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Wild Thing said:


> U.P. snow totals for yesterday from TV-6 News in Marquette:
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/GtM1TKPx/IMG-4050.jpg
> 
> ...


They were very lucky, could of ended up really bad for them. Can't image being stuck out in the woods far from any RD yesterday. At least they had a building . But still would of sucked.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I changed the color contrast for better detail. It also helps the color challenged guys like me.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

I went to the Negaunee Rod & Gun Club, not too far from Marquette, today to test two different loads in a .30-30. I shoot there year round. The club has good snow removal equipment and a few dedicated members that do a good job of running it. We have a truck-wide dog leg blown out down the side of the range and in front of the 100 yd. and 200 yd. targets.

I didn't even try to shoot today. The target boards are a little over 6' tall, but the snow on the field prevented shooting from a bench. I can still shoot standing, but the point was to test the two loads. I hope the snow settles quickly. Going to the range is the only thing that gets me out of the house voluntarily this time of year.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)




----------



## Sportingman1954 (Jan 31, 2015)

201.6 inches in
Chatham nr the MSU
station.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://www.weatherstreet.com/weather-forecast/michigan-snow-cover.htm

March.......spring is here in the SLP. Get out the ball gloves, tennis rackets and golf clubs. However, do to a lingering cold spell all high school spring sports will be conditioning inside the next 2 weeks.
For the deer habitat guys, I think our chances of not losing fruit this spring due to an early warm up and early blossoms are excellent.

L & O


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I guess it’s only a matter of perspective. I was thinking the DNR would extend the date when ice shanties have to be removed to Memorial weekend. 

Trout opener will be a bust this year.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

just read in the paper where SSM set a snowfall record for the month of February and is well ahead of the normal for the winter. To top it off, the National Weather Service says it only got above freezing for a few hour all month so the snow is not settling. About 41" on the level right now. No wonder roofs are caving in on a pretty regular basis up here over the last week or so. FM


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

We pretty much know what's coming, wait for it...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1860217464264180


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Trip to camp today to clear some snow.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Comforting to know my area only has 30-40" wow! Still haven't bought any snow shoes, at least no one can steal my camper until spring, still should be underneath the windows but not the door!



Luv2hunteup said:


> I changed the color contrast for better detail. It also helps the color challenged guys like me.
> 
> View attachment 376377


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

jimp said:


> We pretty much know what's coming, wait for it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

mattawanhunter said:


> *Comforting to know my area only has 30-40" *wow! Still haven't bought any snow shoes, at least no one can steal my camper until spring, still should be underneath the windows but not the door!


We got 45" in Iron Mtn just in February Matt. I'm guessing you would have gotten more than that. They got 88" in Feb at the National Weather Service office in Negaunee.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Tamarack was reporting 307" for the year as of March 1. They had 65" on the ground too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ltcnav (Oct 10, 2010)

Had to pull the ice shack Saturday. Too much snow on lake, insulating ice causing slush knee high, good ice fishing conditions might be done!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

We wanted to grill steaks today....but nobody wanted to shovel the deck to get to the gas grill:

















Anybody else tired of doing snow removal this year??


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Wild Thing said:


> We wanted to grill steaks today....but nobody wanted to shovel the deck to get to the gas grill:
> 
> View attachment 378193
> View attachment 378195
> ...


We don't have anywhere near the amount you do. We only have about 2 ft but deeper drifts .I'm sick of snowblowing my driveway, It's ruffly 125 yards long. More to come I'm afraid along with biter cold until next weekend. Good ol lake effect will be adding up.


----------



## UP Hunter (Jan 24, 2000)

Is that Mt. Bohemia in the background?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

We are so envious. 32" for the season here with up to 2" on the ground in the spots that are still holding snow in the heavily shaded areas. 

L & O


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Plenty tired of it.

Maybe if stickbow shooter would buy a very expensive new snowmobile it would quit snowing?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Waif said:


> Plenty tired of it.
> 
> Maybe if stickbow shooter would buy a very expensive new snowmobile it would quit snowing?


I'm thinking stickbow needs to move south farther


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

stickbow shooter said:


> I'm thinking stickbow needs to move south farther


Tennessee can be nice. Not that moving ever crosses my mind...


----------



## UP Hunter (Jan 24, 2000)

Liver and Onions said:


> We are so envious. 32" for the season here with up to 2" on the ground in the spots that are still holding snow in the heavily shaded areas.
> 
> L & O


LOL, We have so much snow up here that we can't even hardly go ice fishing. The snow on the lakes is so deep that when you dig a hole the water comes up out and mixes with the snow to give you mid calf deep slush. The deer are more than chest deep in the snow in the "low snow depth areas"! This is beginning to look like the winters of 95-96 and 96-97. I had better enjoy the venison from this season's buck because I probably won't have any for years to come.
Oh yeah, there is too much snow for snowmobilers too. Besides the 2 parties that had trouble up in the Yellow Dog Plains last Sunday we had another couple who got stuck and had to get helped out of the woods last Friday in Baraga County. We aren't likely to see bare ground around here until sometime in May.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

UP Hunter said:


> LOL, We have so much snow up here that we can't even hardly go ice fishing. The snow on the lakes is so deep that when you dig a hole the water comes up out and mixes with the snow to give you mid calf deep slush. The deer are more than chest deep in the snow in the "low snow depth areas"! This is beginning to look like the winters of 95-96 and 96-97. I had better enjoy the venison from this season's buck because I probably won't have any for years to come.
> Oh yeah, there is too much snow for snowmobilers too. Besides the 2 parties that had trouble up in the Yellow Dog Plains last Sunday we had another couple who got stuck and had to get helped out of the woods last Friday in Baraga County. We aren't likely to see bare ground around here until sometime in May.


Dam really hate to hear this. I also read that the Baraga County Fair building has collapsed in the back part.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

stickbow shooter said:


> We don't have anywhere near the amount you do. We only have about 2 ft but deeper drifts .I'm sick of snowblowing my driveway, It's ruffly 125 yards long. More to come I'm afraid along with biter cold until next weekend. Good ol lake effect will be adding up.


My driveway is over 1/4 mile long through the woods. I don't have any place left to push it and it is getting tough to keep it wide enough to keep open. Not looking forward to any more snow.



UP Hunter said:


> Is that Mt. Bohemia in the background?


Sure is UP Hunter. We went to Calumet Friday night for the Copper Dog 150 Sled Dog Race and then did some snowmobiling over the weekend at my buddies place on Lac LaBelle. Lots of skiers and snowboarders at Mt Bohemia.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Have any of you ever seen this Much Snow in Years past in the Yoop?



Wild Thing said:


> We got 45" in Iron Mtn just in February Matt. I'm guessing you would have gotten more than that. They got 88" in Feb at the National Weather Service office in Negaunee.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

OMG, I hope you have a low deductible home owners policy!
My BIL is worried about the roof at camp in West Branch Township!



Wild Thing said:


> We wanted to grill steaks today....but nobody wanted to shovel the deck to get to the gas grill:
> 
> View attachment 378193
> View attachment 378195
> ...


----------



## Ford 800 (Jan 5, 2010)

We put an 8 12 pitch on our cabin in Manistee County to avoid having to shovel it. It was a true b*#@# to walk on in the summer when we had shingles on it. We switched over to metal last year.

With this snow depth and ice cover, we could have a lot of fish kill on shallow lakes in the north country.


----------



## UP Hunter (Jan 24, 2000)

mattawanhunter said:


> Have any of you ever seen this Much Snow in Years past in the Yoop?


Sure we have! Our record around here is just short of 400" for the season. That is why I argue about the nonsense of antler point restrictions. You can not stockpile deer up here. Letting them live through the season in no way guarantees that they will be there the following season. In the winter of '95-'96 I estimated that we lost 90% of the deer in the area that i hunted.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Marquette county.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

mattawanhunter said:


> Have any of you ever seen this Much Snow in Years past in the Yoop?


Not anywhere close to a record amount of snow this year but we still have another couple of months of winter left. Anything can happen between now and then.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

9&10 News just reported lake ice percentages.

Superior 91%
Huron 85%
Michigan 41%


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Great Lakes Ice Coverage:

https://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/glsea/cur/glsea_cur.png

L & O


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

We've had plenty of years with more snowfall, but fewer with this depth. We've had almost no melting all winter, so it just keeps stacking up.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

stickbow shooter said:


> Marquette county.
> View attachment 378395


Even if that guy is only 4’ tall, which I’m sure he’s plenty taller, that’s a ridiculous amount of snow.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Man that is unreal!


stickbow shooter said:


> Marquette county.
> View attachment 378395


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Wild Thing said:


> We wanted to grill steaks today....but nobody wanted to shovel the deck to get to the gas grill:
> 
> View attachment 378193
> View attachment 378195
> ...


Even with a small roof over the grill it's a PITA to get there.
More work to just get the roof overflow off.
Figured out how to use the broiler, it'll have to do for now.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Is that a Mountain?
If not it's one heck of a ridge!



Wild Thing said:


> We wanted to grill steaks today....but nobody wanted to shovel the deck to get to the gas grill:
> 
> View attachment 378193
> View attachment 378195
> ...


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Just north of Calumet. ( crazy eyes thingy)


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

stickbow shooter said:


> Just north of Calumet. ( crazy eyes thingy)
> View attachment 378513


Well there. I quit whining now........


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I remember my wife asking why the houses in the Keewanaw had doors on the second floor but no deck or stairs. I told her it was to get out in the winters. I still remember seeing tunnels going from the street to the front door while driving threw the area years ago. Screw that crap, I love the Yoop but I couldn't Handel that much snow .


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

We had the blizzard of 78.
Did some shoveling that winter.
When the roads were punched open a week or so later it was more shoveling where the snow pack mountains rolled into the end of the drive..
Then onto roofs in a well money'd subdivision about a half hour away for money....

A place where that kind of snow is common?
Aw , heck no!
Deer migrating would mean I'm running late getting out of Dodge.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Waif said:


> We had the blizzard of 78.
> Did some shoveling that winter.
> When the roads were punched open a week or so later it was more shoveling where the snow pack mountains rolled into the end of the drive..
> Then onto roofs in a well money'd subdivision about a half hour away for money....
> ...


I was a teenager in Hillsdale county during the blizzard of '78. My stepdad and I skied 3 miles out to a main road to get supplies.  On the way back I wanted to sleep in the snow bank, but he wouldn't let me. Good thing.

Not even the county had a* real* plow. Just the road graters under a sand truck.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

UP Hunter said:


> Sure we have! Our record around here is just short of 400" for the season. *That is why I argue about the nonsense of antler point restrictions. You can not stockpile deer up here. Letting them live through the season in no way guarantees that they will be there the following season.* In the winter of '95-'96 I estimated that we lost 90% of the deer in the area that i hunted.


C'Mon UP Hunter...You're starting to sound like Richard P. Smith. I believe that is one of his twisted arguments against APR's. _"No sense protecting young bucks - we might have a bad winter and they will die anyway. May as well kill em all during hunting season" _If we had severe winters as you described back in the late 90's every year, then that argument might hold some truth. But the fact that this is some 20 years later and we haven't had those kinds of major die offs every year makes that argument pure NONSENSE! Then again....if you want to kill young bucks I guess one excuse is just as good as another.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

mattawanhunter said:


> Is that a Mountain?
> If not it's one heck of a ridge!


It is Mt Boemia - a back-country ski hill at Lac LaBelle near the tip of Keweenaw County.


----------



## UP Hunter (Jan 24, 2000)

Wild Thing said:


> C'Mon UP Hunter...You're starting to sound like Richard P. Smith. I believe that is one of his twisted arguments against APR's. _"No sense protecting young bucks - we might have a bad winter and they will die anyway. May as well kill em all during hunting season" _If we had severe winters as you described back in the late 90's every year, then that argument might hold some truth. But the fact that this is some 20 years later and we haven't had those kinds of major die offs every year makes that argument pure NONSENSE! Then again....if you want to kill young bucks I guess one excuse is just as good as another.


You are twisting what I said around. Of course we haven't had major die offs like that for a while. There have never been as many deer around here as there was back then. It is one thing to say let them go let them grow when you can see many bucks in a season. I think I went about 6 years without seeing an antler after the 96 season. I don't have a problem with having voluntary point limits but there are an awful lot of people on this forum calling for mandatory APRs statewide. And as for killing them all? You and I both know that is not going to happen. Fewer deer will equal fewer hunters. Fewer hunters will equal a lower % of deer killed. You guys who worship antlers can still hunt for the horns but they will be very hard to find for a while. I am sorry I brought this up because it undoubtedly will turn this from a snow topic to a point restriction one and that is wrong. I apologize.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

UP Hunter said:


> You are twisting what I said around. Of course we haven't had major die offs like that for a while. There have never been as many deer around here as there was back then. It is one thing to say let them go let them grow when you can see many bucks in a season. I think I went about 6 years without seeing an antler after the 96 season. I don't have a problem with having voluntary point limits but there are an awful lot of people on this forum calling for mandatory APRs statewide. And as for killing them all? You and I both know that is not going to happen. Fewer deer will equal fewer hunters. Fewer hunters will equal a lower % of deer killed. You guys who worship antlers can still hunt for the horns but they will be very hard to find for a while. I am sorry I brought this up because it undoubtedly will turn this from a snow topic to a point restriction one and that is wrong. I apologize.


Don't apologize. This winter is exactly why winter deer feeding and MAPR are wrong.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Beautiful!



Wild Thing said:


> It is Mt Boemia - a back-country ski hill at Lac LaBelle near the tip of Keweenaw County.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Just had to mention,
I shot a spike horn at camp in the UP in 1995! Both my FIL and BIL said shoot whatever you want but FIL's Brothers camp next door had a fit about it! That winter was one of the worst after that the deer hunting in that area got really bad between the Winters and the wolves most in camp said he would have died any way!

One reason I shot the spike was I had to leave Camp early that year to get back because to attend my boss's wife's funeral so I only had a few days to hunt but I was not going to miss the season for anything!

Now you would have to buy just one license just to shoot a spike or fork even if it doesn't have brow tines and if you do some one in camp is gonna give you massive S#@t about it even if most will die on a winter like
That (or this) that's not to mention the disease debate!

Now in the big woods,on public land areas we hunt in the yoop, out of 4-6 guys most yearsygo home with nothing or on a good year one guy gets a legal buck.

I guess maybe we're all just piss poor hunters that used to be successful in the 80s and 90s, but I remember a day and time when deer hunting was a lot more fun and less controversial,certain parts of the u p are always going to be tough, this year looks like it's going to be another game changer!

I know there's no turning back now,you can't make it like it was it wasn't great but it was better in at least you went home with something without being shamed it's just the new normal, there was no social media, with controversial opinions flying all over just what your own people thought in the camps around there at the time it was called Superior deer management (QDM)

very tough to manage a species that sometimes is almost non-existent after a very tough winter!



UP Hunter said:


> You are twisting what I said around. Of course we haven't had major die offs like that for a while. There have never been as many deer around here as there was back then. It is one thing to say let them go let them grow when you can see many bucks in a season. I think I went about 6 years without seeing an antler after the 96 season. I don't have a problem with having voluntary point limits but there are an awful lot of people on this forum calling for mandatory APRs statewide. And as for killing them all? You and I both know that is not going to happen. Fewer deer will equal fewer hunters. Fewer hunters will equal a lower % of deer killed. You guys who worship antlers can still hunt for the horns but they will be very hard to find for a while. I am sorry I brought this up because it undoubtedly will turn this from a snow topic to a point restriction one and that is wrong. I apologize.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Wild Thing said:


> C'Mon UP Hunter...You're starting to sound like Richard P. Smith. I believe that is one of his twisted arguments against APR's. _"No sense protecting young bucks - we might have a bad winter and they will die anyway. May as well kill em all during hunting season" _If we had severe winters as you described back in the late 90's every year, then that argument might hold some truth. But the fact that this is some 20 years later and we haven't had those kinds of major die offs every year makes that argument pure NONSENSE! Then again....if you want to kill young bucks I guess one excuse is just as good as another.


The reason why no major die-offs in the WUP is because the wolves already decimated the heard.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

I am dying Stick! 

Talk about Brain freeze!



stickbow shooter said:


> View attachment 378627


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Not bad here. Cold will kill deer before the snow depths in the SLP.
View attachment 379163


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

I see multiple deer every day where I'm at. I live in a deer winter complex so I guess that is to be expected. Unfortunately this is my first winter here so I can't compare to previous years.

Snow depth here clearly impacts the deer movement. Roads, driveways and established trails are the normal travel routes. There are not a lot of random solitary tracks to be seen. Along my driveway the deer have eaten what they can reach. Solitary tracks a short distance off of the driveway in just two locations for a quick snack and then back to the driveway Everything edible within easy reach of established deer trails has been hit hard. I've waded through the snow off of deer trails to snow loaded trees, brush etc and the following day those new browse sites are hammered by the deer. Trees that I've dropped are quickly picked over as well. With that said, a LOT of people around here are feeding the deer.

It's been cold but not brutally so, negative 8 yesterday morning but warming up into the 20's during the day. Out of the wind and in the sun is t-shirt weather. We have a warming trend starting next week but another 6-12 inches of snow is forecast this weekend.

The deer I'm seeing still look healthy but seem to be loosing a little bit of sag in the belly line. I've even got a couple of late season fawns that have managed to survive this long. Time will tell.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Lightfoot said:


> View attachment 379195
> I see multiple deer every day where I'm at. I live in a deer winter complex so I guess that is to be expected. Unfortunately this is my first winter here so I can't compare to previous years.
> 
> Snow depth here clearly impacts the deer movement. Roads, driveways and established trails are the normal travel routes. There are not a lot of random solitary tracks to be seen. Along my driveway the deer have eaten what they can reach. Solitary tracks a short distance off of the driveway in just two locations for a quick snack and then back to the driveway Everything edible within easy reach of established deer trails has been hit hard. I've waded through the snow off of deer trails to snow loaded trees, brush etc and the following day those new browse sites are hammered by the deer. Trees that I've dropped are quickly picked over as well. With that said, a LOT of people around here are feeding the deer.
> ...


Especially good to hear the late ones are still going. I fear not seeing most or any them from last year (if they would return nearby otherwise).


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I would say give it 4 more weeks and we will see all the deer crossing back north over the bridge.


----------



## John Koos (Dec 20, 2017)

stickbow shooter said:


> Just north of Calumet. ( crazy eyes thingy)
> View attachment 378513


When I was growing up everyone in the family had to grab a shovel, this family must have exfinity for internet! And the swans man and a truckload of toilet paper!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes this is the one I was reading earlier it said not open for further replies and now it is! I've had this happen before!!!! 

Weird


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

mattawanhunter said:


> Yes this is the one I was reading earlier it said not open for further replies and now it is! I've had this happen before!!!!
> 
> Weird


?? Is it possible you are mistaken ? 

L & O


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Another 6”-10” in tonight’s forecast. At least it wasn’t sub zero this morning.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

6 Days above freezing
Predicted next week up at camp in the UP,
Spoke with the neighbor yesterday, he said a good 4 foot of snow on the level ground he said he stopped feeding the deer at his house cuz it was too hard for them to get over there and the neighbor is massively feeding them!

he plows snow for a living and said they've had to bring in front end loaders to move the piles to keep plowing, no surprise!

Hopefully the melting can start and the snow can stay gone for a while!

Survival of the fittest for sure!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Warmed up a little that last couple of days and some of the snow is starting to settle. Snow slid off of the Sugar House a couple days ago (8:12 pitch). Hoping some of it will slide off of the barn (4:12 pitch) today before we get dumped on again tonight.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Few more pics from the Yoop. This is the drive in up in Baraga.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://www.weatherstreet.com/weather-forecast/michigan-snow-cover.htm

Ahhhhhhh early spring in the SLP. Wet, windy and chilly. Last night's rain washed away nearly all of any remaining snow. Some minor flooding reported.
Spring flowers and earthworms will be popping out of the ground very soon. The sap is running.
The ice on our lake is still safe.

L & O


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Same ol same ol here. Snow, freezing rain, windy and power outages. Why in the hell do I live here.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

A friends storage barn roof has collapsed in Indian River.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> http://www.weatherstreet.com/weather-forecast/michigan-snow-cover.htm
> 
> Ahhhhhhh early spring in the SLP. Wet, windy and chilly. Last night's rain washed away nearly all of any remaining snow. Some minor flooding reported.
> Spring flowers and earthworms will be popping out of the ground very soon. The sap is running.
> ...


That should make it real easy to fill disease control permits down there. Good luck.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> That should make it real easy to fill disease control permits down there. Good luck.


Naw, we were done by early December. 347 CWD tests in our Township, the most in the state, zero positives. All of ours were tested. The Yoopers killed about 1/2 of the quota of wolves in our 1 wolf hunt. Did you get out there and hunt and get 1 when you had an opportunity ?

L & O


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> Naw, we were done by early December. 347 CWD tests in our Township, the most in the state, zero positives. All of ours were tested. The Yoopers killed about 1/2 of the quota of wolves in our 1 wolf hunt. Did you get out there and hunt and get 1 when you had an opportunity ?
> 
> L & O


Sure did. I could have easily killed 3 the first day of the season but I was not deer hunting in one of the 3 small areas that was open for wolves. I did travel and hunt in 2 of the 3 open areas. No luck but it was great to have an opportunity.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Liver and Onions said:


> http://www.weatherstreet.com/weather-forecast/michigan-snow-cover.htm
> 
> Ahhhhhhh early spring in the SLP. Wet, windy and chilly. Last night's rain washed away nearly all of any remaining snow. Some minor flooding reported.
> Spring flowers and earthworms will be popping out of the ground very soon. The sap is running.
> ...


B***H.


----------



## UP Hunter (Jan 24, 2000)

And we got several more inches of snow last night...


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

We ended up with roughly 6 inches of snow from this last system. Warmer weather and rain is due Wednesday-Friday


----------



## UP Hunter (Jan 24, 2000)

Not to mention, the snow and slush is so deep on the lakes that it is very difficult to use a snowmobile and 4 wheelers without tracks can not make it at all. I was out on Keweenaw Bay on Lake Superior Saturday. The snow/slush was over my knees when I was walking.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Anybody want to move to Marquette?! I think I'd wait until May to list a property up there, and maybe some would forget about the winter they just had!
Probably decided that's enough of that time to get the Hades out of here! 
Or at least post pictures from the summer or fall!
https://up.craigslist.org/reb/d/marquette-price-reduced-great-3-bedroom/6830912413.html


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

mattawanhunter said:


> Anybody want to move to Marquette?! I think I'd wait until May to list a property up there, and maybe some would forget about the winter they just had!
> Probably decided that's enough of that time to get the Hades out of here!
> Or at least post pictures from the summer or fall!
> https://up.craigslist.org/reb/d/marquette-price-reduced-great-3-bedroom/6830912413.html


Winter gets old in May.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

We lost about a foot of snow here today. I spent the majority of the day manning water pumps helping my son who has some serious flooding . A big shout out to lake county road commission who changed the grade on his road this past summer. Now all the run off goes right into his driveway, then into his house .


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

mattawanhunter said:


> Anybody want to move to Marquette?! I think I'd wait until May to list a property up there, and maybe some would forget about the winter they just had!
> Probably decided that's enough of that time to get the Hades out of here!
> Or at least post pictures from the summer or fall!
> https://up.craigslist.org/reb/d/marquette-price-reduced-great-3-bedroom/6830912413.html


I love Marquette. It is beautiful! There is always a lot going on there. But I wouldn't want to live there in winter. I can only handle so much snow removal and they get 2-3 times more snow up there than what we get in the Banana Belt. And this year....I've been sick of snow removal for a long time already...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The snow melt has subsided. We lost a lot of snow in the last couple of days but still have 80% more to go. I have to get the snow off the storage garage plus dig out one frozen down spout. There is still snow where I couldn’t reach with the Avalanche plus ice in the valleys on the house. Hopefully all the work we’ve done in the past few days put this winter in the history books. Next project is the camp roof and maple tree tapping.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Spring is slowly moving north. My mail box is below the top of the snow bank.


----------



## bald eagle (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the Map Luv2hunt. I'm trying to keep my eye on the snow depths because my wife and I our going to try and start moving up their in mid April on the inland waterway. I'm picturing 2' of snow on the level.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice looks like 20"-30" at Camp down from 48" Last week,when I spoke with my neighbor!

Thanks for posting, slow and steady wins the race!



Luv2hunteup said:


> Spring is slowly moving north. My mail box is below the top of the snow bank.
> 
> 
> View attachment 381471


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Current Great Lakes Ice:

https://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/glsea/cur/glsea_cur.png

Some earthworms out, so spring is here. Lots of spring flowers out of the ground. SE SLP.
Ice on our lake is no longer safe. Probably only 1 or 2 ice fishermen will be out there today. The kids who had the hockey rink brought their nets in Wednesday.

L & O


----------



## UP Hunter (Jan 24, 2000)

We are about to take our snowmobile out on Keweenaw Bay of Lake Superior in an hour to fish for Lake Trout. The snowbanks are 20' tall outside the house and we won't see a flower for a month or two. I'm not sure if I am jealous or happy about it. LOL


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

UP Hunter said:


> We are about to take our snowmobile out on Keweenaw Bay of Lake Superior in an hour to fish for Lake Trout. The snowbanks are 20' tall outside the house and we won't see a flower for a month or two. I'm not sure if I am jealous or happy about it. LOL


Be happy. It also means there won't be blackflies for a month or two. FM


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

80 degrees and a swarm of bugs is how I know I'm alive. In March I'm just not sure.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

UP Hunter said:


> We are about to take our snowmobile out on Keweenaw Bay of Lake Superior in an hour to fish for Lake Trout. The snowbanks are 20' tall outside the house and we won't see a flower for a month or two. I'm not sure if I am jealous or happy about it. LOL


If it makes you feel any better I’m jealous.


----------



## UP Hunter (Jan 24, 2000)

Fun day, 7 lakers between my wife and I, the deep snow is melted and frozen over so we didn't have any problem traveling. Sunny and mid 20s temps. We couldn't ask for anything better.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

We in Dickinson County are in the blue on the first map - 50 inches above average..

https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/...rom-200-inches-to-20-inches-below-normal.html


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Good map. Always interesting to see the differences between areas of the state.
For my area, we are about 5" below normal but seldom had much snow on the ground for more than a few days. Snow--melt pattern this past winter. A good amount of icy storms lead to some school snow days plus some of the snow storms hit us about 4 in the morning closing the schools.
Lots of spring flowers up, some in bloom here.

L & O


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

It is interesting L&O. I have historically tapped my maple trees between March 7-10 every year. Here we are on March 18th and the snow is still too deep for me to be able to plow my way into the sugarbush....It is going to be a real short season this year.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> Good map. Always interesting to see the differences between areas of the state.
> For my area, we are about 5" below normal but seldom had much snow on the ground for more than a few days. Snow--melt pattern this past winter. A good amount of icy storms lead to some school snow days plus some of the snow storms hit us about 4 in the morning closing the schools.
> Lots of spring flowers up, some in bloom here.
> 
> L & O


Must be nice, lol.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Last full day of winter.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Astronomical Spring today at 5:58.
Great Lakes ice is going quickly now: 

https://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/glsea/cur/glsea_cur.png

L & O


----------



## UP Hunter (Jan 24, 2000)

mattawanhunter said:


> How about you now they're wild thing & the rest of you Upper Peninsula guys are you down to a foot yet?


More like down to 3 feet. We did take a ride around this evening and saw quite a few deer( a couple of dozen). They are able to be up the the crust right now and getting around well.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh man hard to believe down here!



UP Hunter said:


> More like down to 3 feet. We did take a ride around this evening and saw quite a few deer( a couple of dozen). They are able to be up the the crust right now and getting around well.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys I appreciate it, sure wish we could get a massive thaw off to try and save the deer. But I got to look on my app see what's in the forecast!

Stay warm maybe next month!


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

I made a little steelhead scouting trip a few days and actually saw a few patches of bare ground along m134. EUP. I'm going to try and get over a plow line tomorrow with the jeep and see how far back on a 2 track I can go. Coyote/squirrel trip aka an excuse to get out. Depending on sun exposure at that location the snow is roughly 1-3 feet deep.

Deer are now having little trouble moving off of established trails. It will be interesting to see when they start heading back towards summer range. LOTS of road kill on the three mile run into town with new bodies daily.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm flying solo so only went about 100 yards or so past the berm. 2-3 feet of snow. Turning around would have been a bigger so I'm walking it.
View attachment 383983


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Beautiful day in Southwest Michigan 48 and sunny, all but just a few piles of snow in parking lots and north side of the woods!
Turkey season is just around the corner!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

The green-up has started down here. The rye,wheat and clover are getting it going. The rye & wheat plots are seeing more action now. A few insects are out of hiding.

L & O


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

And the walleye are just starting to hit on the D. But I can’t wait to come north


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I kind of feel sorry for you guys. You can’t even snowmobile around your property on such a beautiful day.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I caught the years first smallmouth on the fly on Sunday.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

So the little coyote hunting trip on Monday that I posted above didn't pan out for coyotes. I never even saw a coyote track in roughly 4 miles of hiking and 5 different stands. The other thing blatantly missing were deer tracks, not a single one. It seemed kind of odd considering all the deer around my place less than 1/4 mile down the road from the above post picture.

After my fifth blank stand I headed out and found that a fisher had circled downwind of me and came within 40 yards before busting me and heading out. I came close to getting a shot on a snowshoe hare. Noteworthy tracks were bobcat, wolf and bear. It seemed a little early for bear. Speaking of bear, I left for work yesterday at 7:45 and came back for lunch at 11:30 to find bear tracks along the driveway. A little bear but tracks were plain as day.

The snow on my yote trip wasn't bad for walking. I only busted through the crust in a dozen spots or so and usually ensued in a struggle with snow to the hip and not touching ground. In open areas with more sun exposure, snow was down to around a foot but firmer. Tracks were melting into obscurity pretty quick.


----------



## jgorski (Jan 8, 2019)

Any reports on the snow conditions in the Gaylord Lewiston area?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I kind of feel sorry for you guys. You can’t even snowmobile around your property on such a beautiful day.


Planted 100 Burr Oaks instead along with doing some work with the walk behind Billy Goat. Montcalm Co. Sure hope I live long enough to see an acorn on those trees.
It's spring, get out there and work on habitat or go watch a baseball game at the high school.

L & O


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> Planted 100 Burr Oaks instead along with doing some work with the walk behind Billy Goat. Montcalm Co. Sure hope I live long enough to see an acorn on those trees.
> It's spring, get out there and work on habitat or go watch a baseball game at the high school.
> 
> L & O


We used the snowmobile this morning to add more taps and metal pails for sap collection. High 40s in the forecast. Hopefully we will be able to get the ATVs back out in the next couple of weeks if we can get the trails packed down enough. Keeping sap cold enough until we get it boiled should not be a problem.


----------



## UP Hunter (Jan 24, 2000)

Our local high schools won't be on the fields for 1 to 1 1/2 months yet.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Some fields south of Marquette are partially bare of snow with some green coming up. I saw a dozen deer in one and a half dozen in another yesterday evening. Things are looking up.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

UP Hunter said:


> Our local high schools won't be on the fields for 1 to 1 1/2 months yet.


Did you see the TV-6 news last night UP Hunter? A couple of local contractors volunteered their time and equipment to do snow removal at the Escanaba High School baseball field and they are already practicing on it. Their first game (girls softball) is April 12th but whether or not there will be any new snow on it is still a big question mark??


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Some fields south of Marquette are partially bare of snow with some green coming up. I saw a dozen deer in one and a half dozen in another yesterday evening. Things are looking up.


We don't do any winter or supplemental feeding anymore so we haven't really had a lot of deer around since the snow got so deep...but, I started seeing deer tracks on my roads and trails as soon as I plowed them open for sugaring season. The weather forecast is looking very good for the next week or so. Maybe we can melt a lot more of this snow so the deer can move around better.


----------



## UP Hunter (Jan 24, 2000)

Escanaba is not close to the Copper Country when it comes to snow. My youngest grandson will probably be on the Calumet team this year. We are a long way off of bare fields.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

UP Hunter said:


> Escanaba is not close to the Copper Country when it comes to snow. My youngest grandson will probably be on the Calumet team this year. We are a long way off of bare fields.


Oh that is for sure UP H, but one thing I have noticed on the recent weather reports is that while the western U.P. has been getting some nice 40-50 degree highs, the eastern U.P has remained cold because of the south winds blowing cold Lake Michigan air in that direction. 

We were sledding up in Copper County earlier this month and the snow depth was awful. Had to sneak up on the roads where the snowmobile trails crossed because you couldn't see over the snow banks - not even close. Let's hope this warm trend stays around for a while.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

This is my cottage on Drummond last weekend. I might have to wait until May to get up there


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

There may still be snow on the ground ... but my wife just had to check out her "Cold Frame" the other day. 68 degrees inside and the frost is out of the ground. She will soon be planting lettuce!

Cold Frame ... Doing its Thing


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Wild Thing said:


> There may still be snow on the ground ... but my wife just had to check out her "Cold Frame" the other day. 68 degrees inside and the frost is out of the ground. She will soon be planting lettuce!
> 
> Cold Frame ... Doing its Thing





Wild Thing said:


> There may still be snow on the ground ... but my wife just had to check out her "Cold Frame" the other day. 68 degrees inside and the frost is out of the ground. She will soon be planting lettuce!
> 
> Cold Frame ... Doing its Thing


Any idea how deep the frost went into the ground? 

I have not heard run water advisories for a while. Frost laws are still in effect except for south MI counties.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Probably not very deep. Extreme cold was brief and near constant snow cover helped insulate the ground.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Probably not very deep. Extreme cold was brief and near constant snow cover helped insulate the ground.


I’m hoping the frost is out of the ground by June. My plots suffer when it’s still in the ground after the first day of summer.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://weatherstreet.com/weather-forecast/michigan-snow-cover.htm

A little green showing up in the UP.

If you haven't clicked on 'U.S. Snow' in the upper right hand corner, it shows the massive amount of snow still on the ground in upper NE U.S. and the area of Canada to the ENE of the UP.

A little ice on the Great Lakes yet:
https://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/glsea/cur/glsea_cur.png

L & O


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Last nights rain helped get rid of some snow. This is the first morning I have not had snow on the roof of my storage barn. The bad news is we have a large storm headed our way. Some people will receive a foot and one half of snow. We are in the 6”-12” forecast zone. I’m sure the weatherman will revise total amounts in the next day or so.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Last nights rain helped get rid of some snow. This is the first morning I have not had snow on the roof of my storage barn. The bad news is we have a large storm headed our way. Some people will receive a foot and one half of snow. We are in the 6”-12” forecast zone. I’m sure the weatherman will revise total amounts in the next day or so.


I guess we knew we weren't really done with it yet. Forecast here is for 5"-10" of heavy wet snow and up to 1/10" of ice for Wed night thru Thursday evening. Hopefully, it won't stick around long...but don't put the snow blower away just yet.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Winter storm watch is already in effect in parts of the UP. Right now it appears most of the energy will be gone by the time it arrives. I’m sure the Great Lakes cold water will reduce some of the energy.

https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/ex...-latest-forecast-path-track-today-2019-04-08/


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

Despite the pending snow on Thursday, the melt is in full swing in my area. On my evening walk yesterday I finally saw ice free and flowing water. Lots of bare spots are starting to show through in areas with few trees.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I crossed that Straits twice yesterday. The ice is moving out real quick now after being locked up for the past 3 months. I did see vultures, sandhill cranes flying and best of all Lehto’s pasty’s on US-2 opened last Thursday. Of course I had to stop and restock.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Talking with a neighbor (from quite a few miles south of me) last weekend I mentioned that I'd seen no sign of deer on my place since beginning of November. They replied that they typically have 150 to 200 winter on their place, but this year none of them showed up so they thought maybe they were trapped by the heavy storms as they made their way south.

April first there was still about a foot on the level around my place, by last Monday I could see about 50% grass in open areas. Also the two inches we got Thursday (covered by about 0.2" of ice by yesterday morning) was mostly melted by Friday evening as the temps climbed to the mid 40's.

Last Tuesday afternoon I saw fresh tracks for the first time on my place since November, from a group of five headed south.






​
Then I looked up.







​There were five. I wondered if the three smaller ones were yearlings, as in three of the four fawns from last year. The last few times I saw them last year, I didn't see the fourth.

It's a natural summer haven, though it's a digital desert here now. Great FM radio selection especially for classic rock though.

Plenty of turkey around, showed up at least a week or two before any deer.

Today for snow, it's mostly in shadier or drifted areas maybe still six".


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I crossed that Straits twice yesterday. The ice is moving out real quick now after being locked up for the past 3 months. I did see vultures, sandhill cranes flying and best of all Lehto’s pasty’s on US-2 opened last Thursday. Of course I had to stop and restock.


I swore I heard sandhills several times the past week, but thought it must be crows imitating or maybe me confusing with turkey. :coco:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Even better news, Clyde’s in St. Ignace opened Thursday. Spring is officially here.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Saw 2 homeowners mowing their grass yesterday on my bike ride. Probably mulching leaves as much as mowing grass. Nasty weather today. The next warm up might start the mushroom season.

L & O


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Liver and Onions said:


> Saw 2 homeowners mowing their grass yesterday on my bike ride. Probably mulching leaves as much as mowing grass. Nasty weather today. The next warm up might start the mushroom season.
> 
> L & O


I was out back testing the rider I bought for camp yesterday but there wasn't enough green under it to do more than pretend.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Trout opener will be a bust again this year.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Made a trip yesterday that took me around several areas in east Mackinac County. A few deer are venturing out to the edges of the yards if there are any fields with snow-free grassy spots near the heavy cover. The several deer I saw near roads were still rather lethargic and the fawns had the usual puffy faces that develop from late winter stress. Not a hint of open ground in the hardwood areas, a person could easily snowmobile cross-country anywhere they wanted. I did not measure the snow but would wager there was a minimum of 18" in the woods. 

The good news is that the fields have more open areas than they did just three days ago AND the ten day forecast is very promising. C'mon spring. FM


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Was amazed eight days ago all that snow on U S 2 around Brevort, that closed it in February, was melted... Lake Michigan totally controlling that stretch west of St. Ignace. With nasty rain was already taking it slow after dark, then 1... 2, 3, 4, 5678... slowed even more for the herds along the north side around Epoufette and Naubinway and the dwc. If not looking happy looked healthy and nibbling at green spots.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

How about now, what y'all seeing up in the UP ? How about you Wild Thing, how much snow there in Dickinson County still on the ground?

Can't wait to get up to Camp,been a long 7 months, or it will be until I go next month!

Welcome spring we had, intermittent snow last week here, four in one night with a got up to 50 and melted the next day here in Southwest Michigan, crazy for mid-april!

Been one of the longest coldest winters I can recall!

Goodbye to the polar vortex!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Tonight’s rain should knock down some of the snow. Woodcock have returned to just shy of thebridge. Sandhill cranes keep heading north.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

mattawanhunter said:


> ......
> Been one of the longest coldest winters I can recall!
> .....
> ......


Not here in SE SLP. At worst, about average temps with slightly below average snow. What snow we did get never piled up, it all melted within a few days before the next snow arrived. 
Our lake had thin, unsafe ice most of Dec. then the early Jan. warm up opened the lake up. It did freeze solid during the polar vortex in mid-Jan and was safe until the 1st week in March.
With some small leaves on a few bushes, I think March and so far April temps are about normal.

L & O


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

mattawanhunter said:


> How about now, what y'all seeing up in the UP ? *How about you Wild Thing, how much snow there in Dickinson County still on the ground?*
> 
> Can't wait to get up to Camp,been a long 7 months, or it will be until I go next month!
> 
> ...


Snow is pretty much gone now Mattawan - except for the areas shaded by conifers. It rained hard all night so now we're looking at flooding between the melting snow and heavy rain. But...it is good to see bare ground again. 

Fall planted cereal grains are all matted down from being covered with snow but the deer are out in force licking up what they can get. Saw 2 woodcock last week and the robins are back...

Things are looking up for sure!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Good to hear, work is too busy for me to breath,. let alone plan a trip to my beloved UP!



Wild Thing said:


> Snow is pretty much gone now Mattawan - except for the areas shaded by conifers. It rained hard all night so now we're looking at flooding between the melting snow and heavy rain. But...it is good to see bare ground again.
> 
> Fall planted cereal grains are all matted down from being covered with snow but the deer are out in force licking up what they can get. Saw 2 woodcock last week and the robins are back...
> 
> Things are looking up for sure!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

THANKS All Happy Spring!


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

mattawanhunter said:


> How about now, what y'all seeing up in the UP ? How about you Wild Thing, how much snow there in Dickinson County still on the ground?
> 
> Can't wait to get up to Camp,been a long 7 months, or it will be until I go next month!
> 
> ...


Just crossed before sun up.















​Still a bit of snow piled on the beaches now. 

I had to travel for a couple of days, laid eyes on a Sandhill Wednesday morning outbound. Deer poop, and hare poop were on every square foot in the fields. I didn't see any Robins yet.

I saw Lehto's doesn't open until 10:00. 

It's good to be back home. Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Snow is still hanging tough but the end is insight. The long term forecast is not showing signs of a quick melt.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

I had a hard time believing that map was realistic until just now... decided to take a chance on the road condition and take a look-see down a back road into a swamp (btw Engadine and Gulliver)...








​


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

UnknwnBanditRowdyTucoRojo said:


> I had a hard time believing that map was realistic until just now... decided to take a chance on the road condition and take a look-see down a back road into a swamp (btw Engadine and Gulliver)...
> 
> View attachment 391703
> 
> ​


It’s not perfect but not far off from reality.

Google NOAA interactive snow map.
Center the map.
Change physical properties to snow depth or shallow snow depth.
Click the boxes of other features you would like to see.
Zoom in to the level you would like.
Click redraw map.

You can even change to date for up to about 10 years.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

I am a little surprised from my game camera videos how good the deer look for a harsh winter! As I went though the many vids I found that the deer look to be in good condition in my area of Newaygo County. I had cams out from Jan till last Saturday and the snow was a good foot deep in some of the Videos and looked they did not struggle and yet to see any Dead Deer on my property but have not been every where yet. They Coats are not in rough condition eiter as I would have suspected with what was to be a harder winter. 
Newaygo1


----------



## buckman66 (Nov 3, 2004)

Just got back from my place in Crystal Falls ( Iron County). Snow mostly gone, large flocks of geese heading North this am. Deer were all over the potatoe fields near Sagola. Saw Sandhills, grouse, turkeys... so happy to be back in Da UP.
In talking with my local friends at the bar, this winter was looking horrible in March but the temps went in the right direction at the right time. They feel there was some winter kill but are happy with the number of deer they are seeing.
I’ll be back in 2 weeks to start my pre season deer scouting. Too much water this past weekend. Couldn’t get back on my quad where I wanted to look for fear of getting stuck.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Luv2hunteup said:


> It’s not perfect but not far off from reality.
> 
> Google NOAA interactive snow map.
> Center the map.
> ...


Yes, my comment (re: accuracy) was meant to apply to that latest map only. I googled and bookmarked that tool after you(?) first posted a snapshot in this thread :banana and also messed with various settings. I hadn't noticed the 10-yr history though, so thanks for mentioning that. Also, I once found/studied pdf's of annual snow-total maps going back ten years that were very helpful.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Luv2hunteup said:


> It’s not perfect but not far off from reality.
> 
> Google NOAA interactive snow map.
> Center the map.
> ...


Yes, my comment (re: accuracy) was meant to apply to that latest map only. I googled and bookmarked that tool after you(?) first posted a snapshot in this thread :banana and also messed with various settings. I hadn't noticed the 10-yr history though, so thanks for mentioning that. Also, I once found/studied pdf's of annual snow-total maps going back ten years that were very helpful.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

https://www.mlive.com/weather/2019/04/up-breaks-49-year-old-weather-record.html


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

There I still a bit of snow in a NW facing valley on my roof. The yard on that side of the house is not even close to being clear. It appears the back yard may need mowing before the last pile is gone on the street side. How depressing! FM


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Forest Meister said:


> There I still a bit of snow in a NW facing valley on my roof. The yard on that side of the house is not even close to being clear. It appears the back yard may need mowing before the last pile is gone on the street side. *How depressing!* FM


Ha Ha! It won't be long now FM. The last remnants of winter are fading fast.

West side of the barn:










South side of lawn:










My wife asked me to install the dethatcher on the lawn mower so she can dethatch this week - spring must be here


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Marquette breaks record - nearly 200 consecutive days with temps below 60 degrees...

https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...2/marquette-michigan-weather-cold/3536917002/

Yikes! That's almost 55% of the year!

Of course...if you like "Sweater Weather"...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I went out to camp yesterday to open up my trails and cut firewood. November storms brought down enough trees for a couple of years of firewood. The fields are mostly snow free but there is still lots of snow in the woods. The frost is still in the ground so there is water laying everywhere. It’s a no wake zone. Our 30% chance of rain ended up being 100%. Maybe next trip I’ll make it past the barn. 

I did see that two neighbors had their barns collapse. Some deer are back from the yards now.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Feel bad for those folks that lost their barns under heavy snow loads. My barn isn't all that old (built in 2003) but I have to say that I was getting worried as the snow piled up. Here in the Banana Belt, the building code only requires trusses with 48 #/sq ft snow load so that is what I have on mine (4:12 pitch) and it had to be getting close to that this year. I think they figure snow weight at 16 #/sq ft.

Here are a couple pics around here last week:

My road flooded...










2 or 3 of my food plots have standing water in them...



















On the other hand...my wife detached the lawn Monday evening and I've seen local farmers discing up fields the past 2 days so spring must be here. I won't be planting anything until it is time to plant beans in a month or so - so hopefully, we will be dried out by then.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

My barn was designed for a 6’ snow load. It also has a 4/12 pitch with scissor trusses. I’m glad I wasn’t next to it when it shed its snow load. I could see that it cleared fast because it shot way out from the eve. We need some wind and sun to dry things out. Frost laws are still on around here. Once it leaves a lot of the standing water will disappear in a hurry. 

I did note one of my piers of the camp frost heaved a little maybe it will settle back but i doubt it. The deck on the gable side of camp needs to be jacked up plus one of the corner posts heaved. Overall I can’t complain much, my repairs should only take a day or so to repair.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> *
> I did note one of my piers of the camp frost heaved a little maybe it will settle back but i doubt it. The deck on the gable side of camp needs to be jacked up plus one of the corner posts heaved. Overall I can’t complain much, my repairs should only take a day or so to repair.*


Nope - You can always look around and find someone else who came out worse off than ourselves. Just be thankful!!

Frost heaved up one of the posts on my wife's garden gate and the latch didn't align any more. She wanted that fixed right away so I got up on a ladder and whacked down on it a few times with a heavy sledge, and Voila!! The latch lined up again - hope it stays there.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

I went out to camp today for the first time this year. We parked at the end of the pavement and walked back in the 3/4 mile to camp. Snow on a northern slope that gets no sun and mud prevented driving in. No building collapsed! I wasn't too worried until I saw pictures of a buddy's newer well built barn that did get severely damaged.

There were a lot of grouse and woodcock. Some deer tracks. A bobcat v. grouse kill site. A newly replace beaver dam upstream from a couple of others dried out some areas that are usually too wet to get to.

In the back 40 I found two pre-deposit Gobel cans. This time of year it is easy to see everything.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Luv2hunteup said:


> My barn was designed for a 6’ snow load. It also has a 4/12 pitch with scissor trusses. I’m glad I wasn’t next to it when it shed its snow load. I could see that it cleared fast because it shot way out from the eve. We need some wind and sun to dry things out. Frost laws are still on around here. Once it leaves a lot of the standing water will disappear in a hurry.
> 
> I did note one of my piers of the camp frost heaved a little maybe it will settle back but i doubt it. The deck on the gable side of camp needs to be jacked up plus one of the corner posts heaved. Overall I can’t complain much, my repairs should only take a day or so to repair.


The gate at my old job did that every year. I’d have to stand on one side to get it to latch. Once the frost was gone, it would be back to normal. I’m sure your pier will settle.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Spring thaw. 

https://www.9and10news.com/2019/04/26/flooded-paradise-a-snowmobile-trail-in-april/


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Snow is still hanging tough north of camp. My ravines still have 3’-4’ but everything open to the sun is pretty much gone. There is still a foot plus in the heavy shade. The frost is still in the ground so there is water laying everywhere even in the open fields.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Succeeded in getting into my property Saturday afternoon but it was touch and go for most of the first two miles. My S-10 or old blazer would have dropped through the ice in the snowmobile trail and I would still be there. Fortunately we were in my friend's full sized truck so we had enough clearance to keep from hanging up when it would drop into the ice covered water holes. 

The good news is that all our buildings are still standing. The bad news is...dang beavers! FM


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

At least it's still snowing. I'd hate to think about what I'd do if that ever stopped. Just about 1/4" sticking and still coming.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://weatherstreet.com/local_forecast_files/michigan-snow-cover.htm

May 1st. Still a small area around Newberry holding some winter snow. For anyone from the area, is that normal ? Should be gone by Mother's Day. For my area of SE SLP, that would be more than 2 months later than when we lost our last winter snow. 

L & O


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Tilden Hunter said:


> At least it's still snowing. I'd hate to think about what I'd do if that ever stopped. Just about 1/4" sticking and still coming.


Up to about 2" now.

L & O: That's not normal, but not rare either.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> http://weatherstreet.com/local_forecast_files/michigan-snow-cover.htm
> 
> May 1st. Still a small area around Newberry holding some winter snow. For anyone from the area, is that normal ? Should be gone by Mother's Day. For my area of SE SLP, that would be more than 2 months later than when we lost our last winter snow.
> 
> L & O


On a typical year we have snow in the heavy shade in early May but it’s gone by Victoria Day weekend. Frost in the ground can hang around till late June. Run water advisories are still on in some communities. Cheboygan's run water advisory ended 4/19/19.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

[QUOTE="Luv2hunteup, post: 7401019, member: 5737"
.............
Run water advisories are still on in some communities. Cheboygan's run water advisory ended 4/19/19.[/QUOTE]

A run water advisory in our area means to run a little water thru a faucet to prevent pipes from freezing. I only recall hearing about this in the coldest of weather like -10*. We had a couple of mornings like that in Jan. Same meaning here or a different meaning ? 

Wouldn't seem like anyone would need to be concerned now about pipes inside of a heated building now and an unheated building should not have the water turned on yet up there.

L & O


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> [QUOTE="Luv2hunteup, post: 7401019, member: 5737"
> .............
> Run water advisories are still on in some communities. Cheboygan's run water advisory ended 4/19/19.


A run water advisory in our area means to run a little water thru a faucet to prevent pipes from freezing. I only recall hearing about this in the coldest of weather like -10*. We had a couple of mornings like that in Jan. Same meaning here or a different meaning ?

Wouldn't seem like anyone would need to be concerned now about pipes inside of a heated building now and an unheated building should not have the water turned on yet up there.

L & O[/QUOTE]

These are community wide warnings to keep the city water mains from freezing plus is will keep waterlines on outside walls from freezing inside heated buildings. Farther north they will be on until sometime in May. Water bills are adjusted by the water board because you are keeping the water mains from freezing.

-10F are daytime high temps and are considered balmy some years.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

1/30/19 thru 4/19/19

https://www.cheboygan.org/news/mandatory-city-wide-water-run/


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Frost Laws are still in effect 5/1/19 in nearly all the UP.

https://mdotjboss.state.mi.us/APSWB/SWBHome.htm?bulletin=weight


----------



## Sportingman1954 (Jan 31, 2015)

Wet large flakes near Shot Pointe.
about 1.7 in now.... still coming
down.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> http://weatherstreet.com/local_forecast_files/michigan-snow-cover.htm
> 
> May 1st. Still a small area around Newberry holding some winter snow. For anyone from the area, is that normal ? Should be gone by Mother's Day. For my area of SE SLP, that would be more than 2 months later than when we lost our last winter snow.
> 
> L & O


Not from there but the weather was nice yesterday so the Mrs. and I took a ride to the falls. Your snow cover map is correct! Back in the day part of my work area was that north country snow belt. When I started, the locals warned me to not even try to work in that area until mid May because the 2-tracks would be snowed in, they were correct. I recall an encounter, about the 10th of May when I snowshoed a short distances off a plowed road to work in a hardwood and hemlock stand that would surely be relatively snow free. After taking off the snowshoes and starting to work I surprised a bear that was grubbing in a patch of snow for something to eat. He was busy, I was busy, we saw each other at the same time, we both had the same reaction. FM


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> ............
> 
> -10F are daytime high temps and are considered balmy some years.


No need to exaggerate. We all know that the UP, on average, has colder averages than the NLP and that the NLP is colder than the SLP.
The average highs and lows for Newberry for the month of January are 24 & 8*. February is 28 & 10*.
-10* is well below normal.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> No need to exaggerate. We all know that the UP, on average, has colder averages than the NLP and that the NLP is colder than the SLP.
> The average highs and lows for Newberry for the month of January are 24 & 8*. February is 28 & 10*.
> -10* is well below normal.


I take it that you never have been in -30 to -40 weather all day long or even part of a day for that matter. -10 seems down right nice, +20 is flannel shirt weather when you are working in the sunshine. I enjoy 4 the true for season we get. Without real winter weather you can’t appreciate spring weather.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

The keweenaw snowfall record of 354.1" from 1978 in tamarack officially fell today. They are at 357.2 and still snowing. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Ford 800 said:


> Winter of 78-79, snow record for the Copper Country is 390.4 inches.


That is the Calumet record. Calumet is way up on the peninsula and not really represented well for snow avgs in copper country as it gets far more snow in a small localized area on avg. Tamarack is a far better gauge for avg snowfall in the area because it is more inland as well as centered on the lower edge of the keweenaw. Tamarack I believe is a good 10" over it's all time record which was set in 78-79.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Tamarack is as close to getting out of the Copper Country as you can get. I’m not even sure it’s even falls within the boundaries of what is referred to as the Copper Country.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Tamarack is as close to getting out of the Copper Country as you can get. I’m not even sure it’s even falls within the boundaries of what is referred to as the Copper Country.


I believe I stated it was on the southern edge and very central to the region. Which is why it is far more indicative of a tough winter. Far better than a city like Calumet that is northern on a narrow band of land sticking into lake superior. Very few years wont get enormous snowfalls in Calumet. 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Tamarack is on old US-2 outside of Watersmeet. It’s just off the middle branch of the Ontonogan River. I used to share a camp there. 

You must be talking about Tamarack location or station. I take it that you have never lived in the Copper Country.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

This week the deer here reached that scruffy looking portion of springtime. Until now they held their winter coats.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Tamarack is on old US-2 outside of Watersmeet. It’s just off the middle branch of the Ontonogan River. I used to share a camp there.
> 
> You must be talking about Tamarack location or station. I take it that you have never lived in the Copper Country.


You would be wrong. I have lived in copper country. Used to hold deer camp 
In ontonagon and I have bear hunted out of watersmeet. I know exactly where tamarack is located. You can see the ontonogan river and bond falls on the picture I posted. 

You are nitpicking minute details. The point here is that tamarack got 360" + inches of snow this year and set a new record for the area by more than a foot. That type snowfall in a more southern part of the region is far more indicative of the type of snowfall recieved last winter than Calumet. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

No nit picking required. Tamarack does not even come close to representing the Cooper Country. At best is represents northern Wisconsin. 

How many Gogebic County Copper mines are there? Here’s a hint.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Copper_Country_mines


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Meanwhile today in Wisconsin ( crazy eyes thingy)


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

It wasn't quite cold enough to snow here but we got 3.5" of rain over the weekend. That was on top of 2.5" we got a week ago...


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

I saw a very small patch of snow in the shade on Hill Island a couple of days ago 

Plenty of rain and wind here the last few days as well. It would need to drop another 10 degrees or better to snow.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

​Just feeling anticipation as we've just been getting so much rain. I'm glad it hasn't been colder it'd be at least three or four feet of snow already. It's been glorious out lately, thick smell of maple fall air with the leaves rotting. A thin coating here and there would be cool right now.


----------

